# bike phone mount for iphone 5c



## jhmeathead (Apr 15, 2013)

Im in the market for a phone mount for my iphone 5c. I was curios if anyone has used this mount or can point me in the right direction for a good bike mount.

Black iPhone 5c Case with Bonus Car Mount


----------



## Coverdog (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm thinking all the shock and bouncing won't be too phone friendly mounted there on a off road bike.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

are you going to be riding off-road with this mount? have you done that before? it sounds like a really bad idea, and I can't think of anything I "need" to see on my phone while riding trails. it's probably more important to be looking at the 10 feet of trail in front of you. I can see how that would be handy on a road-only ride and could be safe, but my phone stays in a pocket (in a waterproof bag) while riding trails.


----------



## jhmeathead (Apr 15, 2013)

I guess i should have been more specific my bad guys. Im a commuter so itll be used for my commutes, grocery shopping, as a gps etc. Off road i keep my phone in my camelback or in my truck.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Topeak® Cycling Accessories ? Products - SmartPhone DryBag, Works with iPhone 5/5S/5C, White wish i could find a mount for an otter box


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

When I had my IPhone 4S I had the LifeProof IPhone mount for my handlebar and never had an issue using it. I upgraded my phone to the 5 and have not bought the replacement or even looked to see if they make one. In the Camelbak it goes not, not as convenient but works and saves me money.


----------



## lasvegascfp (May 11, 2008)

I tried the Wahoo protekt - You pretty much can't have so much as a screen protector on it or it won't fit. Already ruined a zagg protector front and back. Also the zip ties are inadequate for the bouncing around, the phone kept spinning upside down. I finally put a piece of old tube in between and that helps.


----------



## ralj (Sep 18, 2009)

The Topeak Ridecase II works really well on or off road.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

jhmeathead said:


> Im in the market for a phone mount for my iphone 5c. I was curios if anyone has used this mount or can point me in the right direction for a good bike mount.
> 
> Black iPhone 5c Case with Bonus Car Mount
> 
> ...


Yes, it's the best phone mount out there.

Cool video review here....






And it's trail worthy...






My wife has one on her bike with the Galaxy S4 mount case, but the 5c case is now available and works on the same mount. They sell the case and mount as a kit from Rokform.com....

Cool stuff for sure!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RickyRick (Dec 2, 2013)

I used my otter box hip holder and a reflector holder, ole DIY creation that's been working strong for the last 6 months. Let me take a pic and I will post it.


----------



## RickyRick (Dec 2, 2013)

Here are the pics, sorry for taking a day to finally post them. Maybe noob status but it didn't cost me anything extra and I have plenty of miles while using it, all road miles, I do not use it on my mtbk.


----------

